# Fitness DVD's ???



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So who has bought one this year? 
What one have you got and how would you rate/review it?

Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I was just comming to post the same question!!!

On Sat DH & I were in tesco, looking for a film I had seen on the plane, when he picks up a fitness DVD, and starts telling me the "soap star" had done it and it worked, he then said, not that one this one and picked up another one, then & now by natalie cassidy, and proceded to get me to read the back of it - she does 15 mins of boxing, and as I am enjoying the boxing on the wii I was tempted, then Dh decided to put it in our basket, Ive not tried it out yet . . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought the strictly come dancersize one just after christmas, and I must say its great!!

You learn proper dance moves and formulate them in to a proper routine. Ive done it two or three times now and Im only just able to keep up.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

I haven't bought any this year but have got a collection    I can recommend the Davina one which is only 30 minutes long and has 3 different workouts on it.  

The Nell McAndrew one, well don't even go there, I couldn't keep up with the warm up    am sure its a great workout and you get results but wasn't for me.  

Have also got the Weight Watchers one which is really good, you can chose your own bits to do.  The exercises are all done in 5 minute intervals so you can either do a random workout or work on a particular part of the body.

A friend from work has also just bought the Dirty Dancing DVD and says thats really good.

Hope this has helped.

x x x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I've done / got the Charlie Brooks DVD (the baddie Janine Butcher from old Eastenders) and I loved it!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Charlie-Brooks-Before-After-Workout/dp/B000CDYDL2

It's in 10 min sections so you can stop for a breather and some water when it all gets too much! But it gets you really moving round the room and as a complete fitness-phobe I just thought it was really good fun. I only found a couple of exercises too difficult so just did something else until I was fitter but I found I could do pretty much all of it right from the start (just more slowly and considerably redder in the face!)

Good luck!
B x
/links


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Dizzi

Oo see you have mentioned 2 of the ones I looked at, Strictly Dancing and Dirty Dancing
I used to do ballroom, latin and disco dancing comps as a kid and still love a boogie


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Ah, the fitness DVD!  I bought one a few years ago and watched it in bed!!!  Decided it looked too hard so didnt bother with it!  Then got one of Jades dance ones off Ebay 2 years ago - its still in its plastic wrapping - not going to bother with them - am thinking it might be Weight Watchers tomorrow evening!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I was gonna buy the rosemary Conley one with Coleen Nolan, i think she lost 3 stone in 3 months with her help!

Has anyone tried the Nadia one where she is exercising in high heels 

Martine xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

i would be interested in dirty dancing, my friend read the back of it and said it looked good but so far we havent tried it lol. they were doing cheapo ones in morrissons, my friend bought hollyoaks girls and anthony hutton (which looks rubbish) but if u like  70s disco dancing etc then it might be good, i think she said there was a few others they are £2.99 each or  2 for £5.I got jade goody a few years ago and i actually enjoyed it but only done it 2 or 3 times lol but im going to need to discipline myself and try and get into a routine

Does anyone know where i could get step arobics dvds from ? ive always quite fancied getting a step but wouldnt really know what to do with it

dq xx


----------

